# off the wall



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

And tomorrow ,on to NAFA . My latest batch to send , they will be in the April sale . Still have 2 coyotes and a fox that werent quite ready to go .






Most are white bellied , but not all . They will when Im finished with em ..lol






Thought Id throw jimmy a curve and switch from the fence .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I got to say is $$$$$$$$$$, lol wishing you good luck on the prices !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a beauty of a wall, might need a brinks truck to bring the cash.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a pile of fur! I'm jealous. Great job!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That a great bunch of fur, good luck at the auction, I hope the fur gods will be kind to you.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the replies , I guess after the sale this Saturday we will have a good idea of what to expect later on . Im hoping they stay even close to last years prices . :track:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> That's a beauty of a wall, might need a brinks truck to bring the cash.


Whatever the price is , the exchange rate is really gonna make a big difference . :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow.... That's a bunch of fur. Congrats !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congratulations on a fine bunch of furs---Good luck at auction------------sb*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent collection of fur. I'm not sure how you even found enough time to do that much


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya done, done good C2C. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

C2C, that is an awesome picture...the Big Blind handling the overflow for the Fence. congrats on your catches, good luck at the sale!!!

I was waiting on it, you had too much fur for that Fence.....The Rock Wall!

when does the commercial air on that scent free product you have been using, there's an advertisement picture right there?????


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> C2C, that is an awesome picture...the Big Blind handling the overflow for the Fence. congrats on your catches, good luck at the sale!!!
> 
> I was waiting on it, you had too much fur for that Fence.....The Rock Wall!
> 
> when does the commercial air on that scent free product you have been using, there's an advertisement picture right there?????


 My agent is holding out for a higher offer on the commercial , or any offer for that matter .. LOL . Corral is full of cattle so fence is out this time around .The rock wall is in fact part of a big calving barn that we use , it was built in 1905 and is 2 ft thick , And as for the big blind I dont dare nail anything to the walls , the old guy would shoot me !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> Excellent collection of fur. I'm not sure how you even found enough time to do that much


Well I dont actually have a normal job like most guys . Work my butt off from spring thru to late fall with irrigating , putting up hay and working cattle here on the farm. However when fall comes and the calves are sold I have an hours worth of chores each day feeding mama cows then its on to what my daughter calls my second job , COYOTES !!. Up until the last 2 years most of my dogs came thru calling and spot and stalk and tho Ive trapped for 40 years I never targeted coyotes too much . Now Ive got the snaring bug , with 19 caught last year and 51 so far this year , the rest are still from calling but too many guys playing that game now and dogs have wised up to Roger Rabbit , but my snares are working 24/7 . The 81 coyotes Ive got this year have all been taken since I caught the first one Dec 7 so its been busy. 10 years ago if you told me a coyote could be caught with a snare I would have laughed at you , now Im a believer . I check every other day and its like Christmas morning everytime , never know what you'll catch . My vacation off season is rapidly coming to an end and I'll be pulling snares next week and back to work . :smiley-chores017:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The only idle time when farming is when a person is sleeping - not much of that either.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very impressive fur haul C2C...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang I thought I was the only one that could call in that many and shoot em all-------in one day----LOL JK... Quite the wall!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Dang I thought I was the only one that could call in that many and shoot em all-------in one day----LOL JK... Quite the wall!!!!


Have you visited Colorado lately ????? lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Dang I thought I was the only one that could call in that many and shoot em all-------in one day----LOL JK... Quite the wall!!!!


HAHAHA .. I wish I could , most were snared and I dont get much time to call any more . My first bunch sell this Saturday , I will update when the results are in .


----------

